# Possible new buy.



## valleyhavengoats (Aug 29, 2015)

We have the possibility of buying a herd of registered Nigerian Dwarfs. Just want to know what everyone thinks.
The buck








The doe








Doeling








Doeling








The doelings are not registered yet but thier sire is out of Rosasharn farm.


----------



## ShireRidgeFarm (Sep 24, 2015)

Those look like some good goats to me! I have some Rosasharn in my goats' bloodline, and they're a good herd. Some of my does came from a real serious show family, and they really liked that herd, among others.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Nice.


----------



## valleyhavengoats (Aug 29, 2015)

Thank you. I really like them. It would be a big buy for us, so to know others think they look so good as well really helps.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

They look nice. I would find out about the registration and make sure all the paperwork and signatures are in place to register them.


----------



## valleyhavengoats (Aug 29, 2015)

I am trying to learn about registration. Would would I all need? Tell doe is registered AGS and the buck is registered ADGA. Do I have to transfer the doe over to ADGA? If so,how do I do that?


----------



## goatylisa (Dec 29, 2012)

valleyhavengoats said:


> I am trying to learn about registration. Would would I all need? Tell doe is registered AGS and the buck is registered ADGA. Do I have to transfer the doe over to ADGA? If so,how do I do that?


To my understanding they aren't transferable. You would want ADGA for all and you can keep that registration going as you breed. I'll let the pros talk to you about that. Or start a new thread in the dairy group asking? If this is a big investment I would seriously recommend ADGA and you can look up each animal online for verification and lineage before buying. You may just want that buck and then find the does elsewhere. He's a good looking buck in my opinion. Do you have a testical picture and how are his teats?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

You can register them but it is messier. You would have to call ADGA and ask them about the process. Unless they are actually registered, it really isn't a herd of registered goats.


----------



## margaret (Aug 30, 2013)

You can re-register the doe with ADGA, just fill out a normal reg. application and send it in with a copy of the AGS papers.


----------



## valleyhavengoats (Aug 29, 2015)

Okay got more back ground, the buck and doe are half siblings and are both registered AGS. The doe was bred to a different buck who is registered ADGA. The doelings not not currently registered but I would register them ADGA. I think I will call ADGA in the morning and ask them how it works.


----------



## goatylisa (Dec 29, 2012)

valleyhavengoats said:


> Okay got more back ground, the buck and doe are half siblings and are both registered AGS. The doe was bred to a different buck who is registered ADGA. The doelings not not currently registered but I would register them ADGA. I think I will call ADGA in the morning and ask them how it works.


I would love to hear what they say, please post a follow up. It was about 10 years ago that i Had some real problems registering so I am interested if things have changed. My goals have changed but I would still love to hear what they say. 
Lisa


----------



## valleyhavengoats (Aug 29, 2015)

I will most definitely post a follow up. It is a very good price on these goats so we have decided to buy regardless of the registration. We know it's a gamble. But we really like the goats and the bloodlines.


----------



## ShireRidgeFarm (Sep 24, 2015)

The AGS and the ADGA recognize each other's registrations. I'm in the process of transferring my AGS registered buck into the ADGA, and aside from jumping though their hoops it's not too difficult. 

You have to send the ADGA your actual AGS certificate in the mail with a copy of your AGS bill of sale. They'll then send your AGS certificate back and send you your ADGA certificate. 

If the sire and dam of the kids are registered in different registries, you'll have to get the parents into the same group (be it the AGS or the ADGA) before you can register them. But, the kids are completely register-able, one you fill out all that paperwork. 

And then, if you want to, you can send a copy of either your AGS or ADGA certificate to the Nigerian Dairy Goat Association and have some triple-registered goats.


----------



## valleyhavengoats (Aug 29, 2015)

You can have triple registered goats?


----------



## ShireRidgeFarm (Sep 24, 2015)

valleyhavengoats said:


> You can have triple registered goats?


Yeah, that's what I've ended up doing with some of my Nigerian Dwarves. There are three main registries that accept them: ADGA, AGS, and NDGA. The ADGA and AGS are for many dairy breeds, while the NDGA is just for Nigerian dwarves. Once a goat is registered in either the ADGA or the AGS, they can be registered in all three of the registries - if you fill out the paperwork and pay the fees. 

My buck will be triple registered because he started out in the AGS, and so will one of my does because I need all my goats to be registered in the ADGA for me to be able to register their kids in the ADGA. The ADGA and AGS are competitors to one another, and honestly the ADGA is much better (and cheaper!) so I haven't bothered transferring any of my ADGA goats into the AGS.

The NDGA isn't really recognized by the ADGA or the AGS, so if a goat is _only _in the NDGA you can't register them anywhere else, but the NDGA is the only group that lets you register and show whethers, so I like to have that option for my goat kids.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

What are the pedigree on these guys?

I don't really like the conformation on any of them very well from what I can see in these photos. However, it could just be the photos. They aren't horrible looking, but I don't like the front end assembly or rumps on any of the does. If they have nice pedigrees and are priced reasonably, then maybe take a shot on them, but I don't know that you'd be getting very good quality. 

Also, the paperwork should be in order if you're going to purchase. There are too many sellers who claim "registered or registerable" and once you buy the goat, they quit communicating and you're on your own to work out the paperwork. Often times, you could be left with non-registered/registerable goats. The seller needs to get that in order for you so you actually know they can be papered. 

If they are either AGS or ADGA, both will accept papers from each other so you'd have no problem registering AGS to ADGA or vice versa. Stay away from NDGA only registered nigerians because ADGA and AGS won't accept those papers and NDGA only registered goats have very limited benefits.


----------



## margaret (Aug 30, 2013)

I wouldn't use NDGA. Don't see much point in it. If one parent is registered with ADGA and one with AGS you can register the kids with either one.


----------



## valleyhavengoats (Aug 29, 2015)

The buck's papers. I will ask for pictures of the others as well.


----------



## valleyhavengoats (Aug 29, 2015)

this is the doelings sire. Rosasharn limerick is his registered name.


----------



## valleyhavengoats (Aug 29, 2015)

Sorry Rosasharn NP Limerick *B is his registered name


----------



## ShireRidgeFarm (Sep 24, 2015)

Lost Valley and Rosasharn are some great herds. A breeder I purchased does from this year ships Lost Valley goats to PA from Texas and highly recommended them to me. You can check out the Lost Valley website; they have some great goats! Rosasharn is a good line, too. 

The buck's parents and grandparents have *S and *D's and more, which indicate good dairy bloodlines. (somebody else probably knows more than I do about the details of that). 

And he's one of a quadruplet! That's got to add a better chance of the does he breeds having more than one kid. 

I've never shown, so I don't know much in that area, but overall he looks like a great buck to me.


----------



## valleyhavengoats (Aug 29, 2015)

So the buck I posted a picture of it just the sire or the doelings we would be buying. The registration papers that I posted is for the buck we would be buying lol below is the registration papers for the doe we would be buying.


----------



## valleyhavengoats (Aug 29, 2015)




----------



## ShireRidgeFarm (Sep 24, 2015)

Those papers belong to some good goats! I did some research on the *D's and all that (I knew they meant superior milking, but not much of the details) and I found this website that explains it all:http://www.betterhensandgardens.com/understanding-goat-pedigrees/

The *D's and +S's are for milking production awards, and the MCH before the herdname means "master champion" in the AGS show ring. Looks like both the buck and the doe have some great genetics!


----------



## valleyhavengoats (Aug 29, 2015)

Very interesting link. Thank you that really helps! I really like these goats and am very excited to bring them home.


----------



## valleyhavengoats (Aug 29, 2015)

Alright long post.... sorry in advance. First of all they are home!!! I am very pleased with them! The doe does have some dandruff, but I believe it's mineral related. They all went straight to the mineral. I am in love with the buck! He is beautiful. I will take pictures of him tomorrow set up along with testicle and teat pictures. I really like the chocolate doeling, I think she is going to mature very nicely. I will post pictures of her as well. 
And now for my questions... 
She has given me all of the paperwork to get the doelings registered for ADGA and I know I will have to have the doe registered to ADGA as well. She included paperwork stating that I have to add the letter A in front of her tattoo because her AGS tattoo is already in the ADGA system used by someone else. Does this affect her registration with AGS? I will be calling both registries in the morning. And I did notice that the doelings are not tattooed.... I was under the impression that they were, so I do have a 4 digit tattoo clamp but thier tattoo number is 5 digits longs. So, does everyone use the clamp style tattoo or would it be worth my money to buy a tattoo pen? Sorry for such a long post.


----------



## ShireRidgeFarm (Sep 24, 2015)

Congrats on your new goats! :woohoo:

I've only really done some tattoos based on my ADGA numbers, so I don't think I'm much help. But I know for the ADGA if you have to change or re-do a tattoo you have to fill out some paperwork. I've never done that, so I'm not sure how that whole process works. I assume the AGS would have something similar to that. But my understanding is that tattooing only really matters if you're going to show. 

I've used a tattoo clamp, but never a tattoo pen. I don't know how I would keep the goat still enough to make the tattoo look any good when trying to use a pen! But somebody who's used one might know better.


----------



## valleyhavengoats (Aug 29, 2015)

So the dandruff that these girls have, they seem very itchy, the one doeling was itching her neck alot this morning. The lady we got them from had given them a sulfur dip and ivomec orally. She also gave them a bath with some dandruff samphoo. I think it could be mineral related... but if it's not should I do another sulfur dip and medicated bath? I also took more pictures of everyone. My boyfriend was busy so I couldn't set them up for pictures.


----------



## valleyhavengoats (Aug 29, 2015)

The buck's testicles and teats. I now someone had asked to see them...


----------

